# Date fichiers sous Unix



## Houssine (6 Juin 2003)

salut les potos!
Existe-t-il une formidable commandes Unix qui donne la date systemes d'un fichiers?
Merci pr la reponses!!


----------



## cux221 (6 Juin 2003)

en faisant ls -l, tu as les informations sur tous les fichiers  du répertoire dans lequel tu exécutes la commande.
La date correspond à la date de la dernière sauvegarde du fichier je crois


----------

